# NAD: I Had to find out what the stink was all about.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Went back and forth on pricing. Argued the reality check perspective, and then did what those American Pickers do and added something else into the mix to bring the price doooowwwwnnnn.

Now I'm a proud owner of a Soldano SLO _and a_ Soldano cab.

I got to play it this morning. I was debating between this and a Fortin Bones, but once I played it, that was it.

(so now I know what the stink is all about, and I look forward to reeking for a while)

After trying a bunch of different delays and reverbs (I brought the amp to the guitar shop), it turns out the Boss DD-3 and RV-6 sound amazing through the amp - especially clean. I've decided to keep it for now.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Soldano For sale thread in 3...2...1...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> Soldano For sale thread in 3...2...1...


He will wait at least a day after people stop posting on this thread....

Anyways, happy NAD #134


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> ...I look forward to reeking for a while


Congrats!

Are you getting closer to the tone(s) you are searching for? 
(meant with sincerity)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you getting closer to the tone(s) you are searching for?
> (meant with sincerity)


I guess I'm always getting closer. Looking for that 'everything' amp for my style.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I guess I'm always getting closer. Looking for that 'everything' amp for my style.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


>


blasphemy


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats 
That’s one I’ve not had the chance to play. 
Hope it entertains


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks brand new.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Looks brand new.


pretty mint and baby'd


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2018)

Could someone clue me in on how this amp is stinkier than other amps?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Fortin Bones?

Boy did you dodge a bullet right there


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Haha yeah I don’t think the sound Chuck is chasing is anything like drop C djent.

@Player99 if serious, Soldano amps really broke with Clapton I think late 80’s maybe a bit later, and became much more widely used as capable of quite a lot of nice tight gain. This was the model I believe, and Soldano may still be making them today.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So it came together then.

I give it a month, after the "This metroplex is the best" *listed* debacle


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2018)

keto said:


> Haha yeah I don’t think the sound Chuck is chasing is anything like drop C djent.
> 
> @Player99 if serious, Soldano amps really broke with Clapton I think late 80’s maybe a bit later, and became much more widely used as capable of quite a lot of nice tight gain. This was the model I believe, and Soldano may still be making them today.


Thanks. I thought there was a Clapton connection, but I didn't know the timeline. Is it just Clapton or did it catch on in the big leagues?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Thanks. I thought there was a Clapton connection, but I didn't know the timeline. Is it just Clapton or did it catch on in the big leagues?


I always like to use Equipboard to have an idea of who's using what, or what's being used by who
Reminds me close to nobody is using the boutique stuff the guitar geeks crave...

In the SLO100's case... big names 

SLO 100


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Business said:


> I always like to use Equipboard to have an idea of who's using what, or what's being used by who
> Reminds me close to nobody is using the boutique stuff the guitar geeks crave...
> 
> In the SLO100's case... big names
> ...


Well, yeah. But at least some of those guys probably got endorsement deals or free amps. Not saying the bigger-name amp companies don’t sound good (they do), but money also plays a role.

Also, congrats on your latest rental amp, @Adcandour


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Business said:


> Fortin Bones?
> 
> Boy did you dodge a bullet right there


Really? It sounds like it'd be right up my alley. Too much gain? I thought the low crunch setting sounded pretty sweet. The guy from The Salads (who I actually went to school with and inspired my interest in effects), Dave Ziemba, does a demo where it sounds awesome. I emailed Fortin and he said he had no amps in stock and was building to order. He lives relatively close, so I was hoping to pop by. I wasn't in the mood to put an order in for something I haven't tried.

I was initially interested in the Meshuggah sig. The 50 watt sounds amazing in the vids.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Thanks. I thought there was a Clapton connection, but I didn't know the timeline. Is it just Clapton or did it catch on in the big leagues?


For some, the SLO100 is regarded as the ultimate amp for tracking leads.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Haha yeah I don’t think the sound Chuck is chasing is anything like drop C djent.
> 
> @Player99 if serious, Soldano amps really broke with Clapton I think late 80’s maybe a bit later, and became much more widely used as capable of quite a lot of nice tight gain. This was the model I believe, and Soldano may still be making them today.


I'm not going to lie. Sometimes I spend more time thinking about it than I should. A while ago I wanted a guitar specifically for it, so I was searching out this specific company - can't remember who.

The reason there's a recent jump in popularity (and price)is because Soldano closed shop. The transformers that only went in this model are no longer produced. They are apparently responsible for the next levelness of this amp.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> So it came together then.
> 
> I give it a month, after the "This metroplex is the best" *listed* debacle


You never know. I'll probably wait this one out until it peaks in price - unless it is in fact _the _amp. I gotta admit that it nails my favourite 80's tones better than any amp to date. I think with a morpheus drop tune pedal, I'll be laughing, because the clarity is incredible. I think you're going to like this amp better than any I've had so far.

And re metroplex being the best - I didn't say that. I've already told you Glen Morris has built the best amp I've ever played HNG^%$


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jdto said:


> Well, yeah. But at least some of those guys probably got endorsement deals or free amps. Not saying the bigger-name amp companies don’t sound good (they do), but money also plays a role.
> 
> Also, congrats on your latest rental amp, @Adcandour


That's exactly it. You rent until can't live without it. Same discussion I had with @65sgcustom and @EVHWANNABE


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jdto said:


> Well, yeah. But at least some of those guys probably got endorsement deals or free amps. Not saying the bigger-name amp companies don’t sound good (they do), but money also plays a role.
> 
> Also, congrats on your latest rental amp, @Adcandour


The flagship of Soldano is the legendary Super Lead Overdrive (SLO-100). Major label artists such as Eddie Van Halen, George Lynch, Mick Mars, Warren DeMartini, Warren Haynes, Gary Moore, and Stevie Ray Vaughan etc., have all sang the praises about how amazing this amplifier is. Many of these players still use their SLO-100 today, *and NOT ONE of them has ever been paid an endorsement*, as Mike has always said, “you have to pay to play”.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Adcandour said:


> The flagship of Soldano is the legendary Super Lead Overdrive (SLO-100). Major label artists such as Eddie Van Halen, George Lynch, Mick Mars, Warren DeMartini, Warren Haynes, Gary Moore, and Stevie Ray Vaughan etc., have all sang the praises about how amazing this amplifier is. Many of these players still use their SLO-100 today, *and NOT ONE of them has ever been paid an endorsement*, as Mike has always said, “you have to pay to play”.


That’s a pretty awesome endorsement for the amp, then. This would be one case where my statement doesn’t apply, which is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gary Moore was the name I couldnt remember.

Sorry for putting words in your mouth :/.

How are the cleans? My understanding is the Avenger is the lead channel on its own, which for any gain-only guys is a blessing.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Adcandour said:


> Really? It sounds like it'd be right up my alley. Too much gain? I thought the low crunch setting sounded pretty sweet. The guy from The Salads (who I actually went to school with and inspired my interest in effects), Dave Ziemba, does a demo where it sounds awesome. I emailed Fortin and he said he had no amps in stock and was building to order. He lives relatively close, so I was hoping to pop by. I wasn't in the mood to put an order in for something I haven't tried.
> 
> I was initially interested in the Meshuggah sig. The 50 watt sounds amazing in the vids.


Used to own one 
It's not called Bones because it's "bares bones", it's called Bones because it's bone dry 
Pretty much hated it, but that's a matter of opinion


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

keto said:


> Haha yeah I don’t think the sound Chuck is chasing is anything like drop C djent.
> 
> @Player99 *if serious, Soldano amps really broke with Clapton I think late 80’s maybe a bit later, *and became much more widely used as capable of quite a lot of nice tight gain. This was the model I believe, and Soldano may still be making them today.


Another typical amp slut. Right around the same time, I saw him (and his 2nd guitarist, some guy named Mark Kenopifiler, or somtin like dat) sporting Matchless heads, logo's all lit up. First time I'd ever seen one of those.

Clapton is like an adcandour-light. Just a bit older, less drunker (now) and probably gets most of his amps for free. 




Adcandour said:


> The flagship of Soldano is the legendary Super Lead Overdrive (SLO-100). Major label artists such as Eddie Van Halen, George Lynch, Mick Mars, Warren DeMartini, Warren Haynes, Gary Moore, and Stevie Ray Vaughan etc., have all sang the praises about how amazing this amplifier is. Many of these players still use their SLO-100 today, *and NOT ONE of them has ever been paid an endorsement*, as Mike has always said, “you have to pay to play”.


One Randall Smith was also famous for saying that - to Keif and Ronny. Don't know it that's his policy now, he has a huge roster of artists and I wouldn't be surprised if someone like Andy Timmins or Petrucci get their amps (and chix) for free. I hope mentioning RS doesn't bring up the point that our Mr. adcandour coulda got the same amp from Mesa or Peavey. Some guys just love to whine on and on about that one.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool amp.

Great for a social justice shredder, too.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I love SLO’s and agree, perfect for rocking 80’s tones. Lots of other great tones in there if you dial back the gain.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

seadonkey said:


> I love SLO’s and agree, perfect for rocking 80’s tones. Lots of other great tones in there if you dial back the gain.
> 
> View attachment 231034


Very nice. kinda wishing mine was black to match the cab.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Adcandour said:


> Very nice. kinda wishing mine was black to match the cab.


If you keep it more than a year I'll start a go fund me to buy you a matching cabinet


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Page 3 & nobody’s asked what speakers are in the cab?!? I was going to say blackbacks but those are probably waiting to be installed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Page 3 & nobody’s asked what speakers are in the cab?!? I was going to say blackbacks but those are probably waiting to be installed.


It sounds pretty bad with the blackbacks. The previous owner actually mentioned that the amp really should only be paired with what Soldano optimized it for - Eminence Legends. I can't believe that they sound better than the blackbacks. My old cab has slayed every cab I've put it against.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Adcandour said:


> It sounds pretty bad with the blackbacks. The previous owner actually mentioned that the amp really should only be paired with what Soldano optimized it for - Eminence Legends. I can't believe that they sound better than the blackbacks. My old cab has slayed every cab I've put it against.


I played an old JCM 800 through a matching cab (75’s in it I believe) and wasn’t impressed, then I plugged into a snakeskin Soldano Cab and was blown away. I literally was shocked at the difference in tone. Plus the Soldano cabs are so light in comparison.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> My old cab has slayed every cab I've put it against.


What speakers do/did you have in your "old cab"?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> What speakers do/did you have in your "old cab"?


They're loaded with a mish-mash of blackbacks. I think one even has a repair or tear or something (been a while since I opened it up). I even put it up against another cab of blackbacks I used to own, and this one even killed that one. I'm hesitant to let it go, but I definitely don't need to 4x12s


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

seadonkey said:


> I played an old JCM 800 through a matching cab (75’s in it I believe) and wasn’t impressed, then I plugged into a snakeskin Soldano Cab and was blown away. I literally was shocked at the difference in tone. Plus the Soldano cabs are so light in comparison.


Do you find everything sounds better through it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Could someone clue me in on how this amp is stinkier than other amps?


There was a thread a few weeks ago about some guy saying his bathroom stank real bad and piss was all over the floor if I remember correctly. Maybe have a look there and see if he had the same amp.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I even put it up against another cab of blackbacks I used to own, and this one even killed that one. I'm hesitant to let it go, but I definitely don't need to 4x12s


You are having so much fun trying all of this wonderful gear! I often envy you and I wonder if I should get up the courage to do something similar on a smaller scale. 

I bought an amp on impulse this summer and it has been a wonderful treat. I'm now thinking, why not do it again with a similar spec'd amp. One of the things that holds me back is the difficult resale on the amps I'm looking at which is assumedly due to the 'narrow' interest in 'one-trick pony' voiced amps (jazz tones in this case). Still, I'm tempted to follow your 'joie de vivre' philosophy and approach.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Arent emi legends easy to find?

Also you do need two 412s. They stay in the basement and you always have multiple heads haha.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Adcandour said:


> Do you find everything sounds better through it?


I actually only tried the 800 through it. It was at a shop and I was considering buying the cab but the price (consignment piece) was a bit high so I passed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> You are having so much fun trying all of this wonderful gear! I often envy you and I wonder if I should get up the courage to do something similar on a smaller scale.
> 
> I bought an amp on impulse this summer and it has been a wonderful treat. I'm now thinking, why not do it again with a similar spec'd amp. One of the things that holds me back is the difficult resale on the amps I'm looking at which is assumedly due to the 'narrow' interest in 'one-trick pony' voiced amps (jazz tones in this case). Still, I'm tempted to follow your 'joie de vivre' philosophy and approach.


It's fun, but yeah...it helps if they appeal to a large number of people.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Arent emi legends easy to find?
> 
> Also you do need two 412s. They stay in the basement and you always have multiple heads haha.


Maybe, but the cabs are different - these don't open at the back and have some sort of velcro system at the front. It was done for a reason. I don't know much about cab building, but I know build quality is very important.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Maybe, but the cabs are different - these don't open at the back and have some sort of velcro system at the front. It was done for a reason. I don't know much about cab building, but I know build quality is very important.


Then its front loaded like the old VHT cabs. Probably accounts for a little bit of the tonal difference.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Then its front loaded like the old VHT cabs. Probably accounts for a little bit of the tonal difference.


Depending on the cost of a VHT cab, it could be a cool idea to grab one and try it with the Legends.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Depending on the cost of a VHT cab, it could be a cool idea to grab one and try it with the Legends.


Last i saw was a head and 212 for $1600 at pauls or something. Not a bad deal for the kit.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> Also you do need two 412s. They stay in the basement and you always have multiple heads haha.


You also need a roadie, at least until your son gets a little stronger.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Arent emi legends easy to find?
> 
> Also you do need two 412s. They stay in the basement and you always have multiple heads haha.





Adcandour said:


> Maybe, but the cabs are different - these don't open at the back and have some sort of velcro system at the front. It was done for a reason. I don't know much about cab building, but I know build quality is very important.


Soldano has (had?) Legends specifically made for him. I have a couple I bought from a friend who used to drive down there and deal directly with the factory (he had a Hotrod 100 with of couple 212s). I don't know if they are voiced differently for Soldano or what, but the sticker on the back is Soldano-specific.

Add to that, there is more than one Emi Legend model. You'll want to narrow it down to at least the right model of Legend speaker.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

That’s a kickass amp. Congrats and rock on!!!


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Add to that, there is more than one Emi Legend model. You'll want to narrow it down to at least the right model of Legend speaker.


That's what I was going to point out... Legend is a line, not an actual speaker

From Soldano's web site:

Speakers: Four 12″ Eminence Legend V1216

So there you go
They're a take on the V30, but smoother 
You can buy them in Canada for 86$ brand new at Q-Components (or Nextgen... which have their speaker orders fulfilled by Q-Components / McBride anyway) 
You can also get the 8 ohm version (V128)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm so tempted to throw up a vid, but I fear the tone won't translate via the interwebs.

This amp is killer and very inspiring. So much so that I think it's even time I move my coveted 4x12 loaded with blackbacks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I'm so tempted to throw up a vid, but I fear the tone won't translate via the interwebs.
> 
> This amp is killer and very inspiring. So much so that I think it's even time I move my coveted 4x12 loaded with blackbacks.


Beware the dreaded










But please post a clip


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Beware the dreaded
> 
> View attachment 231982
> 
> ...


Ok, but this amp is like a 34 year italian chick who's after some babies. It ain't letting go.

Doesn't help that my son told me the crunch channel sounded like KISS live.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Ok, but this amp is like a 34 year italian chick who's after some babies. It ain't letting go.


LMFAO - I know her & her name is Christina. Let’s just say that she had a plan for Dave.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So the stink ain't comin' off? Have you tried washing it in tomato juice?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> So the stink ain't comin' off? Have you tried washing it in tomato juice?


Not yet. I may be getting used to the stink. 

Still love what I'm hearing. The guys from the 80's literally must have just plugged and played. The deciding factor is how the loop handles the intellifex. 80s on 80s. This is the way Soldano intended it, so I better not be disappointed.

Plexi and cleans are also better than your average Marshall. Very different feel to the crunch channel. The attack kinda reminds me of the Mezzabarba; it took getting used to and now I love it. The higher gain channel seems to have much more sag - but not enough to make it overly easy to play.

Anyway, still wanking a couple of hours a day on it in hopes of getting it pregnant - maybe make a couple of 15 watters or something.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

video added. the effects loop doesn't have to be a bastard.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How do we arrange it so this amp goes to me next, but i dont raid my joint account...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> video added. the effects loop doesn't have to be a bastard.


Watched first just with iPad speaker, and you could still tell there was something good there - the leads sounded great and cutting, but the rhythm was too dry. But I put my headphones on and wow. A little bright for just on its own, but in a mix that would kill. And the rhythm sounded lots fuller, though not it’s forte, as you have it dialed, with your rig, blah blah. But that lead sound, yeah.

Do you ever jam with others?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That video sounded killer through my speakers. Super clear and clean. Nice playing. The amp sounds unforgiving if you don't hold your own. And you certainly did.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice clip. I heard Deep Purple tones (Woman from Tokyo) which predates the SLO by probably 10 years.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

S


Budda said:


> How do we arrange it so this amp goes to me next, but i dont raid my joint account...


Start sending @Adcandour deposit installments now. That way you’ll either be ready when he’s ready or shame him into having all you money and just finally saying: “here, take it. It’s yours. You’ve paid for it!”


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Watched first just with iPad speaker, and you could still tell there was something good there - the leads sounded great and cutting, but the rhythm was too dry. But I put my headphones on and wow. A little bright for just on its own, but in a mix that would kill. And the rhythm sounded lots fuller, though not it’s forte, as you have it dialed, with your rig, blah blah. But that lead sound, yeah.
> 
> Do you ever jam with others?


Thanks. I jam on occasion with a couple of friends, but I haven't brought this out yet. 

There is a bright switch that I usually have on when using the crunch or clean setting. In person, it is necessary. I'll try taking it off if I record again.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> Nice clip. I heard Deep Purple tones (Woman from Tokyo) which predates the SLO by probably 10 years.


Good to know. It's no secret that the SLO kills in high gain mode, but it's trying to get a variety of classic rock tones that's a challenge.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Thanks. I jam on occasion with a couple of friends, but I haven't brought this out yet.
> 
> There is a bright switch that I usually have on when using the crunch or clean setting. In person, it is necessary. I'll try taking it off if I record again.


Dial in with your head at speaker level. You will probably find you dont need it. Also see if your strings are dead or not 

Signed,

Dead strings with the presence off.


----------

